# Market Survey: Mobile Phone Network Service Providers in India..



## kailassreechandran (Dec 28, 2010)

We are MTech students of National Institute of Technology, Calicut.. In Industrial Engineering and Management. As the part of our mini project in Marketing Management, we conducted this survey..
Questionnaire and Presentation PPT .....

*Questionnaire:*
Mobile Phone Network Service Providers in India, Market Survey Questionnaire

Presentation PPT:
Market Survey MOBILE PHONE NETWORK SERVICE PROVIDERS in India


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2010)

Bro how do i mark it...should i mail u or is there anything online to mark


----------

